# another great DVD



## lew

Where did you get your CD set?

Lew


----------



## teenagewoodworker

i got it off of Charles Neil's site

and here is the link to the page with the DVD's and all the previews!


----------



## lclashley

I just got this DVD set. And, I agree, it's worth getting.


----------

